# Pastry ('Rosette') Irons - sort of...



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings - 
I was websurfing Sunday and caught a portion of 'Iron Chef America'. One of the chefs was using what was described as a "Thai" something-or-other (didn't catch the full description.) It had a large handle centered within 4 'tines', each which had a different 'pastry shell' type design at the end. It reminded me of a 'Rosette Iron', except this makes little containers vice a cookie. The chef dipped each tine into hot oil, then into a (lentil) batter, then placed it back into the hot oil. When the shells had cooked through, they easily released from the form. I have been unable to locate said item, perhaps because I lack a correct description? Any steers to a source (or an alternative) would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers,


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What you want is a timbale iron. Type that into Google and you'll get plenty of hits. I've used one from NordicWare and it was pretty good (but that was ages ago!) You can use the same batter as you use for rosettes. We wrapped them carefully after cooling and froze them, then took them out of the packaging to thaw. They were fine. Just don't let any frost form on them, and freeze them without filling.

(I saw the iron you are referring to on the show; each form was about 1" in diameter. Unfortunately I didn't get to see the end of the show and how the chef used them.)


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification Mezzaluna, I took your google suggestion and did get many hits. Most are 2.5 to 2.75 inches in width, and have handles to dip two molds at once. If I locate the source of the one used on 'Iron Chef America' (4 molds of ca. 1 inch), I will pass it on.
Cheers,


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

Is this it? 4 on one. It is on the Kitchen Collection website and is called the Fox Run Rosette Mold Set. It won't let me post a link, but it is Kitchen Collection dot com.


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the steer Kayakado - it's simiilar, but the one on the show was 'four-tined', with the same small shape on each tine. I'm still searching...


----------

